# od cesty



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, slyšel jsem výraz "To si nechte od cesty". Význam jsem našel ve slovníku. Pak jsem zjistil, že může vlastně znamenat dvě věci: nechat si něco jako spropitné (podle kontextu to byl ten význam), anebo něco jako nech si to pro sebe (poznámku, ap.). Čili nejde mi o to, co to znamená. Nechápu tam tu vazbu "od cesty". V knize Chodské pohádky jsem našel nějakou zmínku: "A když jsi šel tak velký kus cesty, tu je taky podle práva, abys dostal něco od cesty", nevíte, jednalo se dříve o nějakou tradici, zvyk? Proč "od cesty"? Z maďarštiny znám výraz "dát někomu něco na cestu", ale od cesty nechápu. Děkuji.


----------



## kelt

Dobrý den,

měl jsem vždy za to, že výraz pochází z nákladů na cestu. Proto, pokud si někdo měl něco nechat od cesty, bylo to určené na výlohy, které měl.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

tedy k tématu:

<>*Nechat si něco od cesty*<>
- má v současné češtině 2 zcela rozdílné významy, tj.

*a)* „Spropitné“; (finanční) odměna za cestu; za projevenou ochotu/snahu někam (pro něco) jít; za službu někomu:
- Na odměnu neexistuje žádný nárok (formou odměny nemusí být peníze…)
- Když např. babička, matka vyšle svoje vnoučata, dítka na ranní nákup a ony skutečně nakoupí, splní vše, co je od nich žádáno a panuje nad zakoupeným zbožím spokojenost, pak mohou být tato dítka - po zásluze - odměněna, ano. Babičko, maminko, zde je účtenka. Zbylo nám tolik (X) a tolik (Y) korun. Zpravidla se jedná o drobné mince, jen pár korun. To mi ani nedávejte, to si nechte od cesty. To máte tak akorát na zmrzlinu, nebo si kupte třeba bonbóny. Děkujeme, babičko.
- Já to jako dítko - od svojí babičky - slýchával poměrně často . Co já se jen - do krámu - naběhal )!!!

*b)* *„nechat si (svoje řeči) od cesty“* => lež, osočování, pomluva, urážka; neadekvátní jednání, či nevhodné chování vůči někomu:
- pejorativum, společensky velice negativně vnímáno (drzost),
- moje vyjadřování je - dle autora oné fráze - velice nevhodné, nelíbí se mu,
- Kontext: hádka, verbální konflikt, spor, pře,
- Důvod: nekompetentnost; vměšování se do cizích záležitostí, o nichž nic bližšího nevím, a přesto se k nim vyjadřuji (=> Také je mi to výše uvedenou frází dáváno silně najevo, zdůrazňováno, ano! => Mlčte! - Nepleťte se vůbec do toho! - Nerozumíte tomu! - Taková drzost, opovážlivost! - Co si to - ke mně - dovolujete! etc.).   

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Takové ty příklady ze života jsou překrásné a cizinec to hned pochopí a snadněji si to zapamatuje. 
Trochu mě zaráží ta předložka "od".
Pokud by vám napadla podobná vazba (peníze od cesty) s předložkou "od", bylo by to prima. Myslím totiž pořád na předložku "z" (cesty). (To si nech z cesty)
Děkuji


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ne, v tomto případě se užívá pouze a jenom prepozice "od". 

Úvaha typu *"peníze od cesty"* je zcela správná (tj. *od*měna někomu za něco; *od*činit něco; *od*dlužit (sám) se (=> tzn. mít, pociťovat dluh vůči někomu a chtít ho splatit) etc. 

Stejným příkladem je také např. hovorová vazba "*střílet od boku" (=> neinformovaně "hádat", "typovat něco", neznale "odhadovat něco (např. výsledek sportovního utkání)" etc.)*". V žádném z těchto případů nemůžeme užíti prepozici "z", byť by to - čistě teoreticky vzato/gramaticky vzato - bylo možné, ano.

Příklad:
<> Nevíš, jak to dnes dopadne? - Hele, nevím, budu střílet od boku. To bude - asi, s největší pravděpodobností - remíza. <>
<> Neznám výsledek, řešení daného úkolu, tak budu střílet od boku. (=> budu jen hádat, tipovat! => Oznamuji to všem předem, ano, že to nevím.)<>

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

S dovolením jsem se podíval do velkého slovníku, podle něhož v obecné češtině od znamená*: *
*naznačuje účel činnosti, určení věci pro něco, popř. proti něčemu*: 
od čeho tu jsi?; od toho tu nejsem; od toho jsou chytřejší lidé; od čeho ho platíme?; zaplatit od práce; dát od cesty; lék od kašle (zast.) proti kašli 

Zajímavé, že ano? Takže synonymem je vlastně předložka pro něco...

Teď mě už jen zajímá původ té předložky... z němčiny není. Ale v češtině občas narazím na zajímavé významy předložek (co po mně chceš - tu by mělo být od  )


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

<>Ta cesta (tzn. onen nákup) byla vykonána "pro mě", "byli nakupovat kvůli mě", já si to přál, vyžádal jsem si ji, tedy peníze dostanete "od(-e) mě"...<>

Původ předložky "od"? To je již otázka etymologie, nutno tedy hledat v etymologicky zaměřeném slovníku, etymologickém slovníku... 

V němčině existuje např. vazba, rekce "*von jemandem etwas bekommen*" (=> tj. od někoho něco dostat, obdržet, získat). Českým ekvivalentem oné německé prepozice "von" je pak prepozice "od(-e)"! 

Vazba "*chtít něco po někom*" (vyznívá spíše hovorově), lépe, či spisovně řečeno "*chtít něco od někoho*".
Příklad:
"Co ode mě zase chceš? - Všechno jsem Ti již dal. Více opravdu nemám!..."

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## werrr

Je to zastaralé užití předložky *od*, ale v řadě spojení se stále používá.

*platit od hodiny, od minuty, od (kilo)metru, od zákazníka, od úkonu, od stránky/archu, *_*od cesty...*

_Souvislost se spojením *od boku* ​nevidím.


----------



## Encolpius

Werrr, to jsou nádherné příklady!  Ani jeden jsem neznal.... a ty příklady jsou ještě živé v hovorové mluvě? Od cesty už znám....


----------



## Hrdlodus

"To si nech od cesty!" ve smyslu "nemluv o tom", hádám, že mohlo vzniknout:
Teď mluvíme o nějakém tématu - jdeme po cestě tohoto tématu. Nepleť sem něco jiného.



werrr said:


> *platit od hodiny, od minuty, od (kilo)metru, od zákazníka, od úkonu, od stránky/archu, *_*od cesty...*_


Ano, užívá.


----------

